

Ask HN: Want to optimize reading of Twitter - need your help! - Arty

Hi all,<p>A quick intro: with time I grew quite frustrated with how inefficient reading of twitter was. I tried finding an on-line solution to the problem, initially the one which would simply take all the new items and convert them to RSS.<p>I couldn't find one, so I built one myself, using some simple node.js scripts and adding the feed into Google Reader.<p>Having RSS feed in compact view helped a lot, nearly cut the reading time in half.<p>The next stage I see is grouping the messages into categories, and presenting the categories in the order of importance. Say, all the news first, then RTs, then social stuff like 4sq/twitpic/yfrog etc.<p>I think that the service should allow viewing tweets in real-time (using twitter's SiteStreams API) as well as having an ability to expose the categories as RSS feeds.<p>However I am as blind and subjective as anyone else is, so that's why I am asking you to point out some obvious deficiencies of the idea.<p>Also I'd like to get your help in identifying the important categories of messages and ranking them in this short survey<p>http://is.gd/gSCvo<p>Thanks a lot!
Art
======
dtwwtd
I'd like to see the ability to set priority on certain users' updates rising
to the top.

Expanded link to the survey:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dEYyWHdCNHd...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dEYyWHdCNHdoZHIxdzhkUXlhVmYwRWc6MQ)

~~~
Arty
Thanks, that's a good point!

------
ronnier
Clickable: <http://is.gd/gSCvo>

